# Feeling for worn clutch



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

Just looking on some info on how to tell a worn clutch in the GTO's. The cable driven clutch in my 03 Mach grabs about 1-2" off the floor (I set it up that way and is only 600mi new)

I'm not sure of how high a stock GTO clutch is supposed to grab. I'm looking at an 04 M6 with 73K mi stock clutch I believe.

I searched and found it should be half way up for engagement?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

There all differnt. 73k miles is alot for the average stock GTO clutch in my opinion, unless you drive like a chick!!!


----------



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

must have been, I'm picking the car up sunday after my Mach sells saturday.

it catches closer to the floor, no shudder and feels normal. in 4th gear i did a small pull and did not seem to slip at all.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I sold my 04 with 80k. Had a small cam for amost 60k of those miles. Stock clutch didn't slip. No signs of it failing that I could tell. I would cruise calmly on the highway but I did drive it hard on back roads. Went through 3 sets of rear tires with it 

OP, these are self adjusting hydrolic clutches, you aren't going to really feel it in the pedal when it starts to go. It kinda just goes.

I wouldn't worry too much about the clutch. It isn't a hard service and not too pricy. LS7 clutch kit is about $450, slave if you convert an fbody one is like $120, maybe install a remote bleeder $50, and some fluid.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Put the car in 4th gear at about 50-60 and floor it. You'll feel it slip if it's worn


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

if you put it in forth gear and punch it and it slips, most likely its the pressure plate not being able to apply the proper amout of clapping pressure. Either way its time for a new clutch kit upgrade. ----danfigg


----------

